# Pennsylvania



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

where are we all from and what areas do you serve

i am from wilkes barre and serve the greater wyoming valley and back mt areas. i will also travel 50 miles to help anyone in need and go further if we arent doing anything


----------

